# Golden Globes, Who Takes Best Motion Picture?



## Grape (Jan 16, 2011)

Secondary Polls might be created for *Performance by an Actor in a Motion Picture - Drama* and *Performance by an Actor in a Supporting Role in a Motion Picture* 

I am going to watch The King's Speech right now if possible..

As for the topic at hand, it's a hard call. Social Network is probably the given, but I am hoping The Fighter pulls through. Network has advantage as far as publicity but both are well written, well executed and have strong performances. Fighter IMHO, outclasses Network in terms of actor performances AND cinematography. 

Black Swan is a contender, but Portman OUTSHINES the entire movie. Does that make sense? The performance is so strong, yet seems out of place with the film. Am I crazy? Seriously though, masturbation scene in front of mother is infinite FAP material.

Then again, fucking Inception will probably win


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Best Motion Picture.  Likely Winner - The Social Network.  Preferred Winner - Black Swan.

Best Actor.  Likely Winner - Colin Firth.  Preferred Winner - Colin Firth.

Best Actress.  Likely Winner - Natalie Portman.  Preferred Winner - Natalie Portman.

Best Supporting Actor.  Likely Winner - Christian Bale.  Preferred Winner - Christian Bale.

Best Supporting Actress.  Likely Winner - Amy Adams.  Preferred Winner - Mila Kunis.

Best Director.  Likely Winner - David Fincher.  Preferred Winner - Christopher Nolan.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2011)

Mila Kunis was good, but not anywhere near Adams. Fanboy 

Though I must say, she's infinitely hotter than the 70s Show days.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 16, 2011)

Safe money is Social Network or King's Speech


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*inception deserves it.*


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2011)

ARRRGHHH I CANT FIND KINGS SPEECH!!!


and fuck inception. not really, but it's just not on the same level.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Mila Kunis was good, but not anywhere near Adams. Fanboy
> 
> Though I must say, she's infinitely hotter than the 70s Show days.




You are right.  I saw The Fighter.  Adams turned in a much better performance.

As a matter of fact, Barbara Hershey was better in Black Swan than Mila.  But I like her... obviously.  This might be her one chance.  I want her to do well.  I want her to get an Oscar nomination.

I'm still stunned that True Grit has zero nominations.

Also, I don't care about the Musical/Comedy categories.  All of the nominees are a joke.

*Edit:*  Damn.  Olivia Wilde looking fine.


----------



## Grape (Jan 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm still stunned that True Grit has zero nominations.
> 
> Also, I don't care about the Musical/Comedy categories.  All of the nominees are a joke.
> .



True on the Grit part. Hailee Steinfeld's Mattie rivals Portman's Swan.

Musical/Comedies? Get Him to the Greek should take both! lol.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Sandra Bullock and Nicole Kidman are dinosaurs.  They look incredibly old.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*yeah olivia looks the best so far. i'm totally in love with her shoes.*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Christina Aguilera looks heavy.  And I can't believe she is praising Burlesque.  

*Edit:*  Angelina Jolie looks terrible.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*i don't like the color of angelina's dress, but other than that she looks fine.

edit: mila's in green too... ugh.*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

This British chick is pretty good with these interviews.  She has had to deal with a wide variety of personality types so far.  She is much better at this than Carson.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 16, 2011)

lol             gg


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*agreed.

both e! interviewers are great, too. i keep switching between the two channels.*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmm.  January Jones has better cleavage than I thought.  Maybe she will be a good White Queen after all?


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*megan fox looks great. as usual.

edit: scarlett's dress is nice but her hair looks kind of tacky.*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Anne Hathaway looks pretty hot.  Damn.  I didn't expect that.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*i don't like anne hathaway, but yes, i must admit she looks pretty nice here.*


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2011)

I thought "The Fighter" was the best movie out in the drama category, though I haven't seen "The King's Speech" yet.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*rdj and christian bale need a hair cut.*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Tourist jokes are too easy.  lol.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*hahaha. oh man, i love ricky.*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

The Invention of Lying is really underrated.


----------



## Jing (Jan 16, 2011)

Sons of Anarchy actually won an award. This is good news.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

I would have liked to have seen Elizabeth Moss win an award, but at least she was nominated this year.

*Edit:*  Leighton Meester has nice legs.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*yay chris colfer! i knew he'd win.*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Did he deserve it?  Or was it given to him to create buzz?

I'm a bit suspicious.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*it's all about what's popular.*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Eva Longoria looked like she stepped out of Jersey Shore.  Her skin was orange!


----------



## Koi (Jan 16, 2011)

I WANT it to be The King's Speech but in all likelihood it'll be The Social Network.


I'm not watching but I saw some photos and RDJ I love you but please cut your hair. D8


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Good win for Steve Buscemi.  The Best Actor in a Drama category featured heavyweights.  Hamm, Hall, Cranston, and Laurie.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow Buscemi? 

Boardwalk Empire was so boring. Anything associated with Scorcese or gangsters is overrated. All the other nominees are better.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

I liked Boardwalk Empire.  But there are better shows.  Scorsese's connection to the project is definitely the reason it is winning.

Mad Men should have won.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jan 16, 2011)

Hamm put on his best performance this year with all the stuff that happened in the show. Cranston was also excellent.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Drunk Don yelling at Peggy was the most memorable scene of the entire year.  Terrific acting on display during that sequence.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*yay, toy story 3! i would have been happy with httyd or tangled too, though.

edit: hahaha rdj is amazing.*


----------



## Yasha (Jan 16, 2011)

No, it's totally unacceptable if anything but Toy Story 3 won.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

At last years award show... Up won.  And I thought it was good, but I was pulling for Coraline.  It's incredibly underrated.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 16, 2011)

Up was overrated.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2011)

Indeed, Up is alright but I thought it was trying to hard.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*i thought up was amazing.*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

The first ten minutes of UP are terrific.  But then it loses steam.

The Kids Are Alright looks boring.

Best Screenplay - The Social Network

This was the award The Social Network deserved the most.  If it wins nothing else... at least Sorkin won.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*i never even heard of the kids are alright til now.

edit: yay, i'm happy jane won.*


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 16, 2011)

The Kids Are All Right is a solid movie. A lot of awkward moments makes up most of the comedy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't even know anyone that has seen Burlesque.

Glad Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory won.  He's really funny and it's a really funny show.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

**haven't seen burlesque*

YAY JIM!!!!*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Melissa Leo winning for The Fighter is not a surprise.  She was great in the movie.  I just didn't like her character that much.  I preferred Amy Adams.  But those scenes between her and Bale were terrific.  Pretty much the best acting you will ever see.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*man, social network is winning everything.*


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Paul Giamatti won.  I'm happy about that.  I haven't seen the movie that he was in... but he's usually tremendous.  I'm sure he was great in this as well.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 16, 2011)

Natalie Portman wins of course.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*of course. but well-deserved.*


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 16, 2011)

Mila "sweet lips" Kuna


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Damn right it's well deserved.

Mila Sweet Lips Kunis.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*haha sweet lips indeed.

edit: blah. knew social network would win. they were winning everything else.*


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 16, 2011)

Haha I was right.  Was rooting for Black Swan though.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*"thank you god for making me an athiest"

hahaha perfect finishing line.*


----------



## Adonis (Jan 16, 2011)

Another year, another 3 hours of "Actors are pampered and phony, we're so self-aware about it" jokes.

Will Ricky Gervais be nominated for tackiest Atheist jab? Still, I'm sure some of the people in charge are pissed that's the last line of the night so I guess  (from Gervais' perspective) mission accomplished. Jesus Christ, I can't believe "High School Musical for Adults" won so many awards. 

Finally, good god was Portman's laugh the death of all comedy and boners. To follow an "I'm so bangable (hi Mom and Dad)" joke with what can only be described as an autistic wildebeest dry-heaving its dying breath is pretty counterproductive.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 16, 2011)

and it's fucking Social Network.

Seriously how fucking garbage is the GGS? When a fucking movie about facebook beats one of the best movie and picture in fucking decades that prooves how shitty the GG's are.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> and it's fucking Social Network.
> 
> Seriously how fucking garbage is the GGS? When a fucking movie about facebook beats one of the best movie and picture in fucking decades that prooves how shitty the GG's are.


The Social Network has been winning at every awards show.  It will probably win the Oscar this year as well.

What is this best movie in decades you are talking about?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 17, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> and it's fucking Social Network.
> 
> Seriously how fucking garbage is the GGS? When a fucking movie about facebook beats one of the best movie and picture in fucking decades that prooves how shitty the GG's are.



I don't get what its premise has to do with anything. The Social Network is one of the best movies, if not the best I've seen this year .


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 17, 2011)

I wouldn't take the GG seriously.  It's voted by 100 alcoholics who were probably bribed.


----------



## Xion (Jan 17, 2011)

I would have thought Inception or Black Swan would win.

Then again Hollywood has yet to acknowledge Darron Aronofsky's genius.


----------



## blackbird (Jan 17, 2011)

The Social Network snagged every GG Inception had a chance of winning.

I am displeased.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 17, 2011)

The Social Network, Inception can suck my balls...
Fichner is 10 times better than Nolan...


----------



## Bart (Jan 17, 2011)

A bit surprised that Nolan or Aronofsky didn't get Best Director.

Fincher is still a top-class director; utterly brilliant tbh :3

But then again they could possibly get it at the Oscars :WOW


----------



## Ziko (Jan 17, 2011)

I loved The Social Network  I'm pleased with the results, though, like everyone else, I know the Golden Globes is shit :/


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 17, 2011)

Fails for lack of True Grit .But if out of those movies,I picked Inception.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 17, 2011)

Inception is best


----------



## Adonis (Jan 17, 2011)

If watching a bunch of cardboard cutouts navel-gaze and play James Bond while the third act of the film focuses more on a van falling in slow motion (while people float in a hotel room in not-as-slow motion and Arthur sets up explosives in half-slow motion) than actual action, then yes, Inception is the hotness. Otherwise, no.

Zach Snyder deserves an apology for being labeled the most gratuitous user of slo-mo if Nolan got a pass for his ridiculous use of it.


----------

